# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  episode help!

## freelancedude

i went on holiday on the 18th july and i missed loads of neighbours and i cannot find an episode guide anywhere! Does anyone know where i find UK 18th july - 1st august episodes on the internet? ta
xx

----------


## no1abbafan

There is a web site that summarises all the Uk and OZ episodes, cant give the name in full, but its the program name with the word fans at the end and a dot com - you should get it there.

----------


## Abi

You should find most of what you're looking for in these threads;

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=57529
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=57530
 :Smile:

----------

